# Insurance



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Im taking delivery of my 10 plate r35 next monday/tuesday. :clap: Who should i be contacting for insurance quotes? thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im with Sky as they were cheapest and have mirrored my no claims on my other car.

Ive heard CCI are quite competitive also and will also cover you for track days, sprints etc... You will have a limited mileage though


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks flynn i will try sky. With full ncd what would i expect to pay approx?


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats,
When I was looking for Insurance, Admiral was the cheapest for me.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks ak-500. Its my first gtr and hoping to go to some meets. I am in the manchester area. I am going to the padgent of power week sat and will look up the members stall there.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

bones said:


> Thanks flynn i will try sky. With full ncd what would i expect to pay approx?


That really depends on your age, post code, driving history and how much no claims. By full do you mean 7+ years


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes im sorry i know that but was wondering as a matter of interest a ball park figure. Im probably fairly low risk and hoping to be paying about £1k. Bmw quoted about £3k but that was for a new my12.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

AK-500 said:


> Congrats,
> When I was looking for Insurance, Admiral was the cheapest for me.


Admiral for me too. If you have a multicar policy it works out even better


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Admiral for me too, multi car deal.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Elephant for me mate


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Was with admiral, moved to CCI as they were by far the most mod friendly, plus included five free track days.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

+1 for CCI, they don't mind mods


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Admiral are good value for the first year but expect a silly renewal quote and a fight over the phone to get a better price.

I swapped to CCI for the reasons stated above.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh my, not another 'insurance' thread :nervous:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Admiral for me as well. £620 squid :bowdown1: for me no one else could get close. Funny thing was it was cheaper on a single policy compared too my multicar policy


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

bones said:


> Im taking delivery of my 10 plate r35 next monday/tuesday. :clap: Who should i be contacting for insurance quotes? thanks for any suggestions.


Congrats bones, I'm in the Manchester area also with a 10 plate. Come and show off your car when you get her  RB Motorsport are on our doorsteps and are a trustworthy knowledgable lot when it comes to the GTR :bowdown1:

I'm with CCI, £567 all in inc 5 trackdays and premium hike for 650r conversion was zero !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

*MrB* said:


> Oh my, not another 'insurance' thread :nervous:


:thumbsup::bawling:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

My insurance renewal has been quoted by CCI as being up 35% so I need to look around.....


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

TREG said:


> :thumbsup::bawling:


Funny really, mine is the same as the last few times I've posted on who I use and how much I paid


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Im also with CCI although the comparison sites came up with similar quotes through Admiral and Elephant.Cover seemed better with CCI though and as mentioned they dont mind mods.
Im also going the CPOP on the sunday,not been there before,looking forward to it.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Congrats bones, I'm in the Manchester area also with a 10 plate. Come and show off your car when you get her  RB Motorsport are on our doorsteps and are a trustworthy knowledgable lot when it comes to the GTR :bowdown1:


I will! Are there many organised meets in the area or is it more informal?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I tried these ( waiting to speak to CII) and found another, Adrian Flux, to be way cheaper for me so far.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

bones said:


> Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I tried these ( waiting to speak to CII) and found another, Adrian Flux, to be way cheaper for me so far.


Thats a suprise.I was with flux last year with my M3 and I asked them for a quote on a GTR before i bought one and they only came back with one quote of £6k+!!
I must admit though,they were always very good on other performance cars I have had insured with them.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

My experince with the various companies and the quotes is that the experience is totally random!!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that the quotes' guys send your details through to their underwriters who are a bunch of YTS trainees who just shout to each other...."give me a number between 1000 and 6000"........thats then the price they quote


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

as5606 said:


> I think that the quotes' guys send your details through to their underwriters who are a bunch of YTS trainees who just shout to each other...."give me a number between 1000 and 6000"........thats then the price they quote


Yes! That is exactly what they do:runaway::runaway:


----------

